# Would you shoot a wedding with a cell phone?



## lance70 (Mar 10, 2017)

Has anyone tried shooting a wedding with a cell phone? There is a gentleman at a local bar who said he's getting 7 grand for shooting his friends wedding and using his Galaxy S7....


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 10, 2017)

have you ever seen the results of cell phone pictures taken in low lit churches?
i have. 
not pretty. not pretty at all. 

besides, who charges their _*friend*_ $7k to shoot their wedding with a cell phone??
im calling shenanigans on this one.


----------



## Designer (Mar 10, 2017)

lance70 said:


> .. a gentleman at a local bar ..


Had he been drinking?


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 10, 2017)

I have two answers:

1) All depends on who is getting married; and
2) For seven thousand ... sure ... (and I'd even give them the phone at the end of the day).


----------



## lance70 (Mar 10, 2017)

Good point  was just checking, maybe it was more common than I thought, had to ask.


----------



## Designer (Mar 10, 2017)

lance70 said:


> Good point  was just checking, maybe it was more common than I thought, had to ask.


Someone made a video about doing this.  I don't have the link now, but you can find it.  Because the phone is so good, don'cha know, and he's so good, also don'cha know.


----------



## vivdub (Mar 10, 2017)

Here is some one who shot the wedding using iPhone
Photographer Uses Only His iPhone To Shoot Entire Wedding And The Results Are Magical


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 10, 2017)

Fact check

At a local Bar.
Charging 7k with a cell phone
Doing it for a friend
Yup, pretty safe assumption this is the alcohol talking. Lots of alcohol!!!


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 10, 2017)

vivdub said:


> Here is some one who shot the wedding using iPhone
> Photographer Uses Only His iPhone To Shoot Entire Wedding And The Results Are Magical



I think the term "magical" might be stretching the definition a little...
the shots were ok. a lot of the color looked washed out and over processed, almost instagram filter style. 
which is fine i guess, if you like ruining what _*was*_ a wonderful venue full of color and detail. 
the pics look fine in a small size on my computer...but enlarge them a little and see what happens...

didn't see any shots of the ceremony? everything was shot either before or after the fact it seems...
probably because that was the only way the photog could get close enough without being in the way, and because he was 
using a handheld LCD light to get exposure. 

props for doing it though. 
I _*believe*_ that he also shot with his DSLR gear...so it wasn't just iphone shots the couple got.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 10, 2017)

How to Spot Fake News


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 10, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> How to Spot Fake News


I don't get where your going with this


----------



## table1349 (Mar 10, 2017)

Same principals apply to the drunk in the bar.  The current term for what we used to call a bald face lie is *Fake News.*


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 10, 2017)

@gryphonslair99 But in the words of :


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 10, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Same principals apply to the drunk in the bar.  The current term for what we used to call a bald face lie is *Fake News.*



ooooh...i thought u were talking about the indian wedding link


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2017)

The Indian wedding, a three-day event, looked okay to me. Very theatrical images. The iPhone 6s Plus has plenty of megapixels and a good lens, ample DOF, and is what 18 years ago, would have been called a "_High-resolutuion, digitial imaging system._" And something that, had it been available back then, would have been priced at around $10,000 or so.


----------



## Designer (Mar 10, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> How to Spot Fake News


(quote) "Snopes.com, which has been writing about viral claims and online rumors since the mid-1990s, maintains a list of known fake news websites, several of which have emerged in the past two years."

As we know, Snopes cannot be trusted.

The article did not mention these fake news sites: ABC, CBS, NBC, CNN, NYTimes, LATimes, etc., so where are we going with this?


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 10, 2017)

Designer said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > How to Spot Fake News
> ...


You left out the number one generator of fake news and bald face lies - The White House.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 10, 2017)

Derrel said:


> The Indian wedding, a three-day event, looked okay to me. Very theatrical images. The iPhone 6s Plus has plenty of megapixels and a good lens, ample DOF, and is what 18 years ago, would have been called a "_High-resolutuion, digitial imaging system._" And something that, had it been available back then, would have been priced at around $10,000 or so.



true...
I suppose its fine if you _*want*_ your wedding to look like it was shot on an 18 year old digital camera instead of a modern DSLR. 

I can relate...i take almost all my ferret pics with my phone.
I wouldn't do portraits for clients with it though.


----------



## snowbear (Mar 10, 2017)

My neighbor's ex's cousin's supervisor's golfing partner's best friend's great-great-great aunt said . . .


----------



## table1349 (Mar 10, 2017)

snowbear said:


> My neighbor's ex's cousin's supervisor's golfing partner's best friend's great-great-great aunt said . . .


Well my brothers, workmates, mother knows a guy who knows a guy who knows a guy that dated your neighbor's ex's cousin's supervisor's golfing partner's best friend's great-great-great aunt.


----------



## SquarePeg (Mar 10, 2017)

No mother's aunts hairdressers involved.  I have a close friend who is not a pro or a frequent enthusiast.   He was going to the wedding of a friend who said "your Facebook  photos always look so nice, would you take our wedding pics?"  He has a Rebel, an older model with kit lens and basically uses it as a point and shoot.  I asked if he wanted to borrow my 5100 and 50mm 1.8 but he said no thanks he was just going to use his iPhone.   According to him they loved the pics.  

When he got married last year he had an amateur friend with a camera take his wedding pics.  I guess professional photos aren't important to everyone.  

Now _paying_ someone to shoot your wedding and they use a phone is completely insane.  I think a few of the pics in that story were kind of cool but not "magical" by any stretch of the word.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm old enough to recall the many weddings in the late 1980's and early 1990's when guests were given disposable cameras, and asked to take candids of the wedding! There were a lot of good pics from those. At my friend Scott's wedding, his new bride asked her friends from Boeing to bring their 35mm cameras, and to shoot some of the behind the scenes and candid photos; in addition, they had hired a pretty capable local area pro who shot the wedding with medium format gear. The professional photos were pretty good, and formal, traditional. The many rolls of wedding candids the guests shot were varied in quality, but there were a couple of people who had really GOOD candids! As best man, I shot only three of the Kodak disposables and threw them into the _disposable camera return box, _at the end of the reception.
It was a great wedding, and the reception at a grand old Tacoma downtown hotel was fantastic.


----------



## nickgillespie (Mar 13, 2017)

no. absolutely not.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 13, 2017)

Heck were talking about a wedding here.  A cellphone is too good for shooting a wedding.  Now THIS is a proper wedding camera.


----------



## Overread (Mar 13, 2017)

Pfffft this is nothing - I'm getting paid $10K to take my brothers wedding photos on nothing but three disposable film cameras! I'm also expecting my sister to let me shoot her wedding, but she wants digital so I'm going to use my 5 year old webcam for that - a bit more fiddly but should work great.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 13, 2017)

Oh Yeah!!!!  Well I am getting payed 15,000£ to do two weddings at once using this camera.


----------



## unpopular (Mar 17, 2017)

"the camera is just a tool"

::smerk::


----------



## snowbear (Mar 18, 2017)

unpopular said:


> "the camera is just a tool"
> 
> ::smerk::


And sometimes, the photographer is, too.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 18, 2017)

snowbear said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > "the camera is just a tool"
> ...


With a capitol F.


----------



## Chirag Patel (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes, i shoot wedding photography with my smartphone with some amazing photography application and capture all photos with it's original date and time, with own signature as well as current location of wedding.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 4, 2017)

I shot a wedding for free (friends) when I first got my D3300. They were divorced after a year.


----------



## fmw (Apr 26, 2017)

vivdub said:


> Here is some one who shot the wedding using iPhone
> Photographer Uses Only His iPhone To Shoot Entire Wedding And The Results Are Magical



As we have always said, it is the photographer, not the camera.  This is a good photographer.


----------



## jimmbowden (Jul 7, 2017)

Derrel said:


> The Indian wedding, a three-day event, looked okay to me. Very theatrical images. The iPhone 6s Plus has plenty of megapixels and a good lens, ample DOF, and is what 18 years ago, would have been called a "_High-resolutuion, digitial imaging system._" And something that, had it been available back then, would have been priced at around $10,000 or so.


Had this guy even offered 7k grand to shoot for big fat Indian wedding with Galaxy S10, he would have been shown the gates immediately, professional big bulky DSLR only ( smartphones are too slim for big fat)


----------

